# .204 Reloading



## Dogrman1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone from the Southeast corner of North Dakota on here reload .204 ruger shells?? I am about 90 miles South and a little west of Fargo. I am looking for someone to reload some shells for me towards the end of the summer after we are done shooting prairie dogs. I don't have the time or equipment to do this, but will have about 1000-2000 once fired Hornady cases to reload. If anyone can point me in the right direction of someone that has the equipment and would be interested in doing some reloading for me I would appreciate it. :sniper:

Thanks,

Mark


----------

